# Electric Slide Motor



## Danny903 (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anyone have a picture or diagram they can post or send/email me of how their electric slide motor is installed? I have ordered a replacement for the one that was stolen out of my Outback Sydney 30RLS. I was told by a local service tech that it is a very easy install but without a clear cut picture I don't really understand how it goes in or works. I printed the manual off of the manf. web site but it is about as clear as mud. Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I can't imagine someone stealing the slide motor. Did they take anything else?

As for the installation of it it should be very straightforward. The motor should be located under the trailer and you will need to drop the under belly lining to get to the motor mount location on the slide gearbox. If you look under the trailer near your outside kitchen you should see a patch or area cut out of the lining, this is where the manual over ride is and where the motor should be located, this should help you determine what part of the under belly that needs to be lowered..


----------



## Danny903 (Mar 31, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> I can't imagine someone stealing the slide motor. Did they take anything else?
> 
> As for the installation of it it should be very straightforward. The motor should be located under the trailer and you will need to drop the under belly lining to get to the motor mount location on the slide gearbox. If you look under the trailer near your outside kitchen you should see a patch or area cut out of the lining, this is where the manual over ride is and where the motor should be located, this should help you determine what part of the under belly that needs to be lowered..


Yes, they took both propane bottles, the slide motor, and the battery. This was the story I was told from the original owner anyways. I knew it before I bought it though......too good of a deal to pass up!

I actually looked under the camper and saw the motor mount and how the actuator runs to the slide. I did not see a gear box though, or if I did I did not know it. According to the pitures from the manf. the motor/actuator is bolted to the frame then it runs through the slide mount and bolts on to the outside of the slide frame. Then you wire the motor and presto. But how in the world does that make the slide go in and out??? It's only connected in two spots that I see and can in no way turn the drive tube (which is what I have to turn with a wrench at present to get the slide in/out). I know this probably makes no sense because of lack of knowledge about these things, I just wanted a clearer picture of what I'm gonna be up against when this motor comes in.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like you are missing the gearbox also.

Can you post a picture of the mount location?


----------



## Danny903 (Mar 31, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Sounds like you are missing the gearbox also.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the mount location?


This is the diagram from Lippert. This is exactly what it looks like under my camper. The plate that has 6 holes is all that is left of mine. I know this may sound crazy but I'm just trying to figure out how this makes the slide go in and out


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The box the motor mounts to is a gear box that spins a screw that cranks the slide in and out. Attached is the entire manual for that model slide drive.


----------



## Danny903 (Mar 31, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> The box the motor mounts to is a gear box that spins a screw that cranks the slide in and out. Attached is the entire manual for that model slide drive.


I got ya! So as long as I can find the wires I should be good to go. Just a few more questions.......Do you think that the "stop can" from those diagrams is completely necessary? Also if you look at the wiring diagram at the end of the manual is the auto reset breaker 100% necessary? I just hope that the theif left all the wires in tact or I'll probably have to take it in for service regardless.

In your honest opinion.....can a rookie do this?????


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes a rookie can do the job.

The Auto reset breaker is located by the battery so they would not have stolen that, if missing it is still recommended but not 100% required. You can get them at your local auto parts store for 5 or 6 dollars. The stop can is to prevent over travel of the slide, you could do without it but I would not recommend that as you could do some damage to the slide very easily without it.


----------



## Danny903 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I finally found the time to do the install. Everything went good with only one small issue......It doesn't work!!!! After installing the motor and new battery I held my breath and hit the "out" switch. The motor did nothing. Where would you all start as far as trouble shooting?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Danny903 said:


> Well I finally found the time to do the install. Everything went good with only one small issue......It doesn't work!!!! After installing the motor and new battery I held my breath and hit the "out" switch. The motor did nothing. Where would you all start as far as trouble shooting?


Start by pulling the wall switch and seeing if you have voltage to the switch. Do you have a voltmeter?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Well I finally found the time to do the install. Everything went good with only one small issue......It doesn't work!!!! After installing the motor and new battery I held my breath and hit the "out" switch. The motor did nothing. Where would you all start as far as trouble shooting?


Start by pulling the wall switch and seeing if you have voltage to the switch. Do you have a voltmeter?
[/quote]
Are you sure you have the polarity correct? Did you try pushing the button the other way? The stop can should activate some sort of limit switch which would open the circuit to prevent over travel. If a limit switch is activated, it may be cutting the voltage. Fuses could possibly have blown during the theft.


----------

